# Lots of pics. . .as usual!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Everything is going smoothly here. . .the babies are all about ready to go out into the tent during the next sunny stretch. They are flying all over and their favorite place is the bed, where they aren't even supposed to be.  Azzy is busy bossing everyone around and having a great time. Toto now spends his time mostly with the Lazarus baby who turned out to be alive! Here are pics from the last week and a half. . .there are a bunch of them so I hope you have some time! Enjoy.  

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Jan2108

And here are a few newer pics of the babies and the little baby that was pecked by an unknown bully in the tent. He is thriving and doing great now. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Jan2508


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those are great pics as usual. Love the captions.
Thanks for sharing. What a great way to start your day 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Very enjoyable pics  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah, I sat here early this morning (5:30ish) looking at your pictures and laughing. Walley squeaked a couple of times like "shut up Mom.....I"M not READY to get up yet!!!"...I also loved the captions.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ. are you absolutely sure you want to send Azzy to the aviary? LOL, he makes himself right at home. So cute.

Pictures were great. Your comments and sequence of Azzy trying to get up enough courage to take a bath were hilarious. The Lazarus baby is looking good to and of course, Toto is a doll.

Thank you so much for the treat.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Positively delightful! Thank you for all those wonderful pictures and captions, MJ! 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks, they are all doing really well. I haven't told them yet a few of them might have to relocate.  But I think it will all work out. It was supposed to rain all day (yesterday it flooded all over) but we got a nice break in the weather with grey skies but no rain, so they all enjoyed the fresh (dry!) air. Toto is so cute, he can fly up to the rim of his laundry tub now and does so several times a day. He was out a few minutes ago and I looked around to check on him, and he was back in the bathroom in the tub with the little baby. Smart little guy and very proud of himself to be able to "fly" now.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

The photos and captions were hilarious! Thank you so much for sharing them with us.  You are so good with them, and it shows!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That brown and white one - now that's a pigeon! Loved the way he thinks before he does. What a personality! You can see what he's thinking.

And he's cute too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well done, MJ!!

Those pijies are really something else! LOVE your captions! Many thanks for the giggles!

Very interesting "other" pics too!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos and captions - quite enjoyable! It also answers my question of how old to pigeons have to be before they try bathing on their own. Obviously they don't need to be fully feathered and able to fly! What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What Super Nice Pictures Loved The Bath Caption That Was Just so Funny. 
Glad My Feed store Doesn't Sale Chickens and pigeon Or the Doves I'd Never have Room.


----------

